# Gamesload-Hilfe!!



## Speedguru (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute!!

Ich habe mir gestern bei Gamesload Battelfield Bad Company 2 gekauft.
Dabei habe ich über Click and Buy bezahlt. Dies funktionierte aber erst beim 3. Mal, da davor immer ein Fehler auftrat. Also hat es beim 3. Mal geklappt und da stand, dass ich weitergeleitet würde... Wurde ich auch, auf ne weiße seite, also in der mitte war es weiß und oben und drunter war Gamesload, also die Menüleiste und alles. In der Mitte der Seite stand ein englischer Satz der soviel bedeutete, dass dies gewollte sei ("This page intentionally left blank.").
Prompt kam auch die Transaktionsbestätigung von Click and Buy in mein Postfach geflattert. Jedoch keine Mail von Gamesload und auch in der Liste "Meine Spiele " steht nix von meinem erworbenen Spiel. 
Geld weg, aber kein Spiel da. also wollte ich zum Spaß probieren, ob ich mir es nochmal kaufen kann, jedoch wenn ich Click and Buy ausgewählt habe und mich eingeloggt hatte stand da, dass meine Bezahlungsmöglichkeit (registrierte Bankkarte bei Click and Buy) nicht möglich ist. Entweder ich soll auf das Click and Buy Konto einzahlen oder mit Kreditkarte oder online banking bezahlen. Hm, komisch paar Minuten vorher ging es doch noch. 
Ich habe auch schon eine Supportmail geschrieben.. könnt ihr mir aber trotzdem helfen? 
Ich sollte noch anmerken, dass das nicht mein erster Click and Buy Kauf war, ich kaufe öfters mit diesem Bezahlsystem bei Steam ein und es funktioniert super.
Ich glaube ja, dass sie das Geld irgendwie noch noch bekommen haben, und ich warten muss bis Click and Buy das Geld von mir abzieht.. aber bei Steam war dies nicht der Fall und ich habe auch keine Mail seitens Gamesload erhalten.

MFG

Speedguru

PS.: Falls das hier nicht reingehört bitte verschieben.

EDIT: Hier der Link zum Fehler, der bei den ersten beiden male kam: https://webcopas.t-online.de/sam/eO-BW8EEzdEBytSrhhaKsywS/gamesl


----------



## Ordeme (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Speedguru,
ich habe genau das selbe Problem. Habe mir gestern Far Cry 2 gekauft für 15,95 via Click and Buy kam daraufhin auch auf diese leere weiße Gamesload Seite. Das Geld ist zwar jetzt abgebucht aber das Spiel ist nicht vorhanden unter "Meine Spiele". Wäre toll wenn uns jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Speedguru (4. Dezember 2010)

Hey, 

ich habe das Problem gelöst!
Also ich hatte auf meinem PC ein Programm installiert, dass die Internetgeschwindigkeit erhöhen sollte, hieß "TCP iwas". Als ich dann später nochmal das SPeil fürn freund gekauft habe, habe ich dies auf nem Netbook gemacht, da kam anstatt der weißen Seite das hier: "Ihr Account wurde für Transaktionen gesperrt, da sie zu viele Fehlversuche hatten" (so iwie, ist schon länger her).
Also irgendwie scheint es ein Fehler im System zu sein, weil es das Geld trotzdem abbucht, ziemlich blöd. 
Schreib dene einfach ne Supportmail inerhalb von einem Tag hat mir C&B gesagt, dass es storniert wurde und ne woche später hatte ich das Geld wieder, ist aber sehr nervig, die sollten das mal fixen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Ordeme (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe jetzt ersteinmal eine Nachricht an den Gamesload Support geschrieben (noch keine Antwort). Soll ich jetzt trotzdem nochmal 
Click and Buy eine Support Mail schreiben ?


----------



## Speedguru (4. Dezember 2010)

Mir haben die auch ncith zurückgeschrieben, wurde ienfach storniert. 
keine Ahnung, ob du C&B schreiben sollst... schaden aknnn es ja nicht, oder?


----------



## Ordeme (4. Dezember 2010)

Achso die Bestellung storniert sich also von selbst. Ich habe es so verstanden das sie erst nach der Support Mail an C&B storniert wurde. Naja vielen Dank für deine Hilfe ich warte dann einfach eine Woche


----------



## Speedguru (5. Dezember 2010)

Also, ich habe gamesload geschrieben, ein tag später kam eine Mail von Click and Buy, dass die Transaktion storniert wurde. Nochmal 2 tage später konnte man im C&B Konto sehen, dass ich einen Zahlungeingang von Telekom hatte. Weitere paar Tage später, war das Geld dann auf meinem Konto.

MFG

Speedguru


----------

